# I made some skeeter pee with 5 cans of welches white grape and peach concentrate.



## olusteebus (Jun 9, 2014)

Tried it last night and I don't like it. I only used one bottle of reallemon. That was a mistake. 

The taste just seems bad to me.


----------



## Arne (Jun 10, 2014)

Add another bottle of lemon and see what happens. Or maybe mix a can of welches cranberry concentrate in a gallon of it. You can change the flavor by adding different thing. Arne.


----------



## olusteebus (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks Arne. I had some last night and dang if I didn't enjoy it! Maybe I was expecting for it to be bad or maybe exposure to oxygen.


----------



## olusteebus (Jun 19, 2014)

I do like this sp and so does my wife. I backsweetened with the concentrate thus I think it has too much of the white grape peach flavor. I think I will try making the same thing again but only use 5 cans of concentrate and backsweeten it with simple syrup, hoping to get a more subtle flavor of the white grape peach.


----------

